# Der Teich durchs Mikroskop



## gabi (17. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

seit über einem Jahr hab ich als Hobby neben dem Gartenteich auch das Mikroskopieren. Schnell war das Schülermikroskop meines Sohnes nicht mehr ausreichend und ich hab mir über das Internet ein gebrauchtes richtiges Mikroskop gekauft. Ist von der Fa. Will (fälschlicherweise hab ich zuerst HUND geschrieben), also schon was älter, ein V250 mit Strom aus der Steckdose für die Beleuchtung. Das war doch ein deutlicher Unterschied, obwohl der Vergrößerungsbereich wesentlich kleiner ist. Ich hab jetzt die Standard-Objektive 4x, 10x und 40x. Und ein 10-fach und zusätzlich ein 7-fach Okular. Was jetzt noch fehlt wäre ein Kreuztisch. 

Und dann hab ich angefangen mit meiner Digitalkamera zu experimentieren. Ich hab eine Coolpix 2500 (nicht zu vergleichen mit der Coolpix 900) mit Schwenk-Objektiv. Zuerst habe ich versucht, die auf dem Stativ zu befestigen und dann zu fotografieren aber das ist sehr mühsam und die Ergebnisse nur unwesentlich besser als die Bilder „aus der Hand“, wobei ich das Fotoobjektiv möglichst nahe am Mikroskopokular halten. Wichtig dabei: den automatischen Blitz ausschalten und mit dem optischen Zoom die sichtbaren schwarzen Ränder des Okulars wegzoomen. 

Mein Problem dabei: die Kamera schaltet sich selbständig aus wenn ich nicht innerhalb einer gewissen Zeit das erste Foto mache und vergisst dabei auch einige Einstellungen die ich vorgenommen habe. 

Insgesamt ist die Ausbeute von verwertbaren Bildern im Verhältnis zu den geknipsten sehr niedrig. Erschwerend kommt dazu, dass ich hauptsächlich „bewegte Objekte“ mikroskopiere, die je nach Vitalität auch mal schnell entwischen. 

Ein absoluter Glücksfall war einmal das Gelege einer Teichschnecke, dass mir unter das Mikroskop gekommen ist.


----------



## Dodi (18. Dez. 2005)

Moin, Gabi!

Tolle Fotos - da kann man richtig neidisch werden!

Zur Info: es gibt mittlerweile auch Mikroskope, die man an den PC anschließen kann!
Ab 22.12. gibt es bei ALDI-Süd so eins - müsste doch in Deiner Gegend sein: Porz-Langel, ist das Köln? Vielleicht ist das noch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk???

Schau mal hier:

http://www.aldi-sued.de/product_02/index.html

Kannst ja mal schauen, ob das gut ist.


----------



## StefanS (19. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Gabi,

ein HUND Mikroskop - Kompliment ! Und die fotografischen Resultate sind auch sehr gut. Im Grunde kann man nur durch Umbau einer Webcam oder gleich durch den Kauf einer passend umgebauten Cam (z.B. moticam) optimieren, ohne gigantischen Aufwand zu betreiben.

Die Okularkameras (wie in dem Aldi-Angebot zu sehen, im Lieferumfang aber nicht gelistet) taugen nichts.

Bei dem Aldi-Mikroskop würde ich mein Geld sparen. Ein paar hundert Euro wird man wohl investieren müssen, wenn man sich ein neues Mikroskop kaufen will. Das ist dann Chinaware, aber sehr brauchbar. Oder eben ein hochwertigeres Mikroskop gebraucht kaufen. Ist dann aber nicht wirklich billiger, sondern vielleicht sogar teurer. 

Ich empfehle einen binokularen Einblick. Habe ich zwar selbst nicht, wird aber (teurer) nachgekauft... Fehler bei der Auswahl des passenden Mikroskops. 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Thorsten (19. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Gabi!

Respekt, dass sind tolle Aufnahmen die Du "geschossen" hast.

Das Thema könnte man prima ausbauen, inkl. ein Fotoalbum für die Pic´s
erstellen.   

Betreibt sonst noch jemand dieses Hobby hier und hat evtl. ein paar gelungene Aufnahmen?

Immer her damit.....


----------



## gabi (19. Dez. 2005)

Ups, da ist mir ein Fehler unterlaufen. 

Ist doch kein HUNd Mikroskop sondern von der Fa. Will aus Wetzlar.

Hatte gerade nach einem Kreuztisch für mein Mikro geforscht und daher beim Verfassen des Threads noch den Namen HUND im Kopf. Sorry.

@Stefan: kannst du bei Gelegenheit den Namen der Software nachreichen? Eilt nicht.

Keine Angst. So ein einfaches Mikroskop wie das von Aldi hab ich ja schon zu Hause. Ist wirklich nur ein Spielzeug.


----------



## StefanS (20. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Gabi,

die Software heisst CombineZ5 und ist kostenlos. Funktioniert gut, habe ich selbst probiert, kostet nur einiges an "Bastelzeit". 

Was sie leistet (mit Bildbeispielen) und welche Alternativen es gibt findest Du auf der Homepage von O. Jaurich - übrigens eine der lesenswertesten Mikroskopie-Seiten, die ich kenne. 

Mit besten Grüssen
Stefan


----------



## gabi (22. Dez. 2005)

Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich den ersten Versuch mit einer selbstgebastelten Dunkelfeldbeleuchtung gemacht. Der Effekt ist verblüffend. Anleitung dazu hab ich auf der HP von O. Jaurich gefunden, link dazu ist im obigen Beitrag von Stefan. Auf dem ersten Bild ist das stark vergrößerte Hinterteil einer Zuckmückenlarve zu sehen. Das zweite zeigt die gleiche Larve in Natura in meinem Uhrglas. 

Übrigens mikroskopiere ich fast ausschließlich mit diesem Uhrglas. 
1. weil es meinen bevorzugt lebenden Objekten ermöglicht, nach einer Mikroskop-Stunde wieder unbeschadet in den Teich zu wandern. Das Auflegen eines Deckglases auf einem herkömmlichen Objektträger würden die nicht überstehen.  Werde mir aber mal Objektträger mit Vertiefung anschaffen.
2. durch die Wölbung können die Viecher sich bei niedrigem Wasserstand nur noch in der Mitte aufhalten und da erwische ich sie auch mit dem Digitalfotoapparat hin und wieder.
3. da mein Mikroskop auf dem Tisch eine Vertiefung für den Lichtdurchlass hat kann ich dort das Uhrglas bequem reinlegen und dann auch hin und her schieben.

Ich werde wohl auch gleich ein paar Fotos vom Mikroskop einstellen.


----------



## StefanS (23. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Gabi,

dann will ich auch einmal drei (ältere, komme leider in letzter Zeit kaum mehr zum Mikroskopieren) Fotos beisteuern.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## gabi (23. Dez. 2005)

Hier ein Bild wie es bei mir bei der Vorbereitung zum Mikroskopieren aussieht.

Mikroskop Will V250, Tischleuchte, ein oder zwei möglichst helle Töpfchen mit der Gartenteich-Wasserprobe (gerade eben im Nieselregen geholt), eine saugstarke Unterlage gegen Matscherei auf dem Tisch, ein kleiner (roter) und ein großer (Kaffeepulver-) Löffel um aus den Wasserproben noch sichtbare Tiere oder andere Objekte herauszuholen, eine Lupe (2- und 4-fache Vergrößerung), das Uhrglas, ein weißes Blatt Papier als Kontrast für die erste Begutachtung der herausgefischten Betrachtungsobjekte, eine Pipette um je nach Bedarf den Wasserspiegel im Uhrglas zu heben oder zu senken, eignet sich auch dafür kleinste Objekte aufzusaugen. Ein Grossteil des Zubehörs stammt aus dem Koffer des „Spielzeugmikroskop“. Nicht auf dem Bild ist meine Nikon Coolpix 2500, logisch.

Weitere Bilder: Ein Bild wo das Uhrglas mit etwas Algenwatte aufs betrachten wartet, eine Aufnahme durch die 4fache Vergrößerung der Lupe in eine Wasserprobe. Die hellgrünen Punkte sind Wimperkugeln und eine Aufnahme durch das Mikroskop, bei der ich den schwarzen Rand nicht weggezoomt habe.

Fortsetzung folgt.


----------



## gabi (20. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Nachdem mein Teich jetzt wieder aufgetaut ist kommen hier die nächsten Bilder.

Zum ersten Mal haben Grasfrösche im Teich gelaicht. Einige Eier, die auf einem Stein auf dem Trockenen gelandet sind, hab ich zur Beobachtung ins Haus geholt.
1. Grasfroschlaich, 2. Fundort im Teich, 3. weiterer Laich, gut getarnt, 4. ein Ei durchs Mikroskop (etwa eine Woche alt)


----------



## gabi (20. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Und dann waren da noch eine Libellenlarve und eine Eintagsfliegenlarve für Helmut.


----------



## gabi (20. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Und zum Schluss ein grüner Alien (Algenhaufen auf abgesstorbenem Blatt) und meine heimlichen Lieblinge unter dem Mikroskop. Maus im Raumanzug. Beim genauen hinsehen kann man die Kugel um das Gesicht sehen.


----------



## StefanS (20. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hallo Gabi,

Kompliment, Du machst da schon feine Sachen ! Auch ich kann die Beschäftigung mit dem Mikroskop nur empfehlen (und würde mir sehr viel mehr Zeit dafür wünschen). 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Dodi (21. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hi Gabi!

Tolle Aufnahmen!    
Ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten...


----------



## Digicat (22. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hallo Gabi



> Und dann waren da noch eine Libellenlarve und eine Eintagsfliegenlarve für Helmut.



Danke für deine Bemühungen, habe leider den Thread erst jetzt entdeckt.

Durch deine Bestimmung und der Spitzen-Fotos   hab ich jetzt den Durchblick in dieser Mikrowelt. Muß leider gestehen das für mich das ganz neue Perspektiven sind, die man da erkunden kann. 

Ich glaube das ich mir ein Mikroskop und einen Adapter für meine Cam zulegen werde, denn diese faszinierende Welt der Mikrobiologie ist schon Gigantisch.

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien und weiterhin "Gut Licht" für deine wunderbaren Fotos
Helmut


----------



## Joachim (23. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hi Gabi!

Dürfen wir die Bilder in der Datenbank nutzen? Würde sich anbieten ... ach ja: Da wo du die Bilder gemacht hast, da sind doch bestimmt noch viiiiiel mehr ?!


----------



## gabi (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Bei dem kalten Wetter der letzten Tage hab ich mal wieder einen Mikroskop-Abend eingelegt.

Jetzt weiß ich endlich wie meine "Maus im Raumfahreranzug" heißt. Squatinella (ein Rädertier).

Und gleich ist ein neuer Fremdling aufgetaucht.

Und was aus diesen Eiern schlüpfen wird wartet auch noch auf seine Entdeckung.


----------



## gabi (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hi Joachim,

natürlich sind die Bilder auch für die Datenbank. Ich versuche ja immer den wissenschaftlichen Namen so genau wie möglich anzugeben.
Nur wird es nicht viel mehr Bilder geben da ich die besten schon immer Einstelle und die anderen nur schlechte Duplikate sind. Oder solche ohne vernünftigen Namen der Tiere/Pflanzen.


----------



## Maurizio (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hallo Leute!

Habe mir jetzt auch ein Mikroskop gekauft!

Binokular-Mikroskop
Phenix          Modell xSP 15A (zertifiziert nach ISO 9100)

*Technische        Daten und Beschreibung:* *
Vergrösserung:                                           * 
40x                - 1600x 
*Tubus:                * 
Einblickswinkel                45°; drehbar um 360°; mit Dioptrienverstellung am Okular; Augenabstand                symmetrisch einstellbar zwischen 55 und 75 mm 
*Okulare:* 
P                10x und P 16x                (jeweils 2 Stück)  
*Objektive:* 
Achromatische                Objektive 4x/0,10 160/-; 10x/0,25 160/0,17; 40x/0,65 160/0,17(gefedert);                100x /1,25 160/0,17(Öl, gefedert) 
*Scharfeinstellung:* 
Grob-                und Feineinstellung an beiden Seiten mit koaxialen Bedienungsknöpfen                bedienbar; ausgestattet mit Arrestierungshebel und Einstellungsrad                für die Spannungsintensität; Grobtrieb-Bereich: 30 mm; Kleinster                Feintrieb: 0,002 mm 
*Kondensor:*
In                Höhe verstellbarer Hellfeld-Kondensor Abbe N.A. 1.25 in zentrierbarer                Fassung mit einer Irisblende und einem Filterhalter ​ *Kreuztisch:                * 
140                x 140 mm;Kreuztisch mit Verstellbereich 70 mm x 50 mm; verstellbar                mit vertikal liegenden koaxialen Bedienungsknöpfen 
*Beleuchtung:                *
Integrierte                Halogenbeleuchtung 12 Volt 20 Watt (Netzspannung 230 V) 
*Abmessungen:* 
ca.                B 15 x H 40 x T 23 cm  
*Gewicht:* 
ca.                6 kg 
*Verpackung:* 
in                Schutzfolie und Styroporbehälter


----------



## gabi (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hi Maurizio,

schön dass noch jemand mein Hobby mikroskopieren teilt. Zumindest um den Kreuztisch beneide ich dich. Mach mal Fotos von deiner Ausrüstung.


----------



## Maurizio (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hallo Gabi!

Ich habe mir das Mikroskop gekauft um hauptsächlich Abstriche bei Koi zu machen, aber warum nicht auch andere sachen mikroskopieren.
Leider habe ich noch kein Mikrokular.

Mach morgen noch ein paar bessere Bilder!


----------



## StefanS (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hallo Gabi,

na, so ganz stimmt das ja nicht, dass Du mit Deinem Hobby ganz allein bist  . Allerdingswürde ich mir in der Tat mehr Zeit dafür wünschen.

@ Maurix

Die Beschaffung eines Mikroskops ist die eine Seite der Medaille, die korrekte Bestimmung dessen, was man unter dem Mikroskop sieht, die andere - wird Dir jeder bestätigen, der sich mit dem Mikroskop schon befasst hat. Ich empfehle Dir, Dir ein für Deine Zwecke geeignetes, gutes Bestimmungsbuch zu kaufen, das auch die erforderlichen Techniken beschreibt (wie bremst man die durchs Bild zischenden Lebewesen herunter ?). Möglichst auch unter Anleitung üben (Bestimmung, Färbetechniken). Der Nachteil aller dieser Mikroskope besteht in den enormen, allerdings völlig praxisfremden Vergrösserungen. 1400fach benötigt kein Mensch bei einem einfachen Lichtmikroskop. 

Wenn Du Dir einmal eine Kamera zum Mikroskop kaufen willst, empfehle ich die Moticam - oder eine angepasste Webcam, die einfach auf ein Okular gesetzt wird. Bauanleitungen dazu finden sich reichlich im Web.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Maurizio (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hallo Stefan!

Ich hätte sehr gerne ein gutes Bestimmungsbuch für __ Parasiten. Aber ich habe bis jetzt nichts gefunden. Habe mir mal das Buch Der Koi Doktor gekauft und da sind ein paar Seiten drin mit Parasiten.

MFG


----------



## StefanS (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hallo Maurizio,

das gibt es, das muss es geben. Habe auch noch so etwas im Ohr... Ich meine, da war auch noch eine gute Beschreibung drin, wie man Abstriche nimmt, ohne die Tiere mehr als nötig zu behelligen. Da ich aber selbst keine Fische habe, erinnere ich mich beim besten Willen nicht mehr. Wen kann man nach dem Titel fragen ? Händler, Tierarzt, Buchhandlung, im Internet stöbern... 

Viel Erfolg wünsche ich Dir, denn richtig gemacht wird das eine der sinnvollsten Massnahmen bei Erkrankungen der Kois sein.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Maurizio (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hallo Leute!

Habe einfach mal die Digicam an das Okular gehalten.


----------



## gabi (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hi Maurizio,

das klappt ja schon  . Weißt du was du da "geschossen" hast? Ich würde es für eine Zuckmückenlarve halten.


----------



## gabi (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Das Wetter ist zur Zeit ja eher zum .... . Also hab ich mal wieder den Teich reingeholt und durchs Mikro geschaut.

Hier zunächst eine zufällige Larvensammlung
 
Die dürften alle bekannt sein.

Dann Anopheles, eine Verwandte unserer Stechmücke.
 

Und zuletzt wieder ein unbekannter Wurm.


----------



## gabi (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hallo,

ich hab am Wochenende mal ein Großreinemachen in Sachen verblühte Seerosen und deren Blätter gemacht. Dabei ist mir einiger Schneckenlaich in die Finger gefallen. den ich heute Abend mal schnell unters Mikroskop geschoben hab.

In einem dicken Algenpolster haben es sich einige Muschelkrebse gemütlich gemacht und wuseln quirlig herum. Schön kann man das einzige Auge zwischen den fast gleich großen Schalenhälften erkennen. (der kleine schwarze Punkt links)
 


Das Highlight: eine grüne __ Hydra, ein Süßwasserpolyp. Ich durfte sogar beim Beutefang zusehen, allerdings war der Wurm zu wehrhaft und konnte sich retten. Auf dem Bild streckt sie sich gerade in eine neue Richtung.
 


Und das war in einem der galertartigen Gelegen unter den Seerosenblättern. Nach Schnecke sieht das aber nicht aus. Das kriegt mal 6 Beine. Ich werde versuchen die weitere Entwicklung zu verfolgen.


----------



## Joachim (1. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was aus dem letzten Bild mal werden wird ...  wie immer tolle Bilder


----------



## gabi (7. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hi an alle Mitleser,

hab jetzt mehrere Tage dieses Gelege "ausgebrütet" und wage ganz vorsichtig das Wort Köcherfliegenlarven auszusprechen. Heute sind mir endlich noch ein paar passable Detailaufnahmen gelungen, mit deren Hilfe ich die Tierchen vielleicht bestimmen lassen kann.
Die "Ganzkörperaufnahmen" sind wegen fehlender Tiefenschärfe und zu viel Zeugs drumrum eher was für den Müll geworden.

     

Hab diesmal ausprobiert die Bilder nachzuschärfen. Sogar mit dem Mikrosoft Photoeditor kann man da schon was erreichen.


----------



## gabi (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hallo,

es gibt mal wieder neues aus meinem Teich zu sehen.

Als stolze Neu-Besitzerin eines Streble/Krauter fällt mir die Bestimmung jetzt leichter.

Stephanoceros fimbriatus (Fransenkrone) ist ein Rädertier
 

Glockentierchen gehören zu den Wimpertierchen
 

Und bei diesem Wurm hab ich einfach noch keinen passenden Namen gefunden.


----------



## Annett (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hallo Gabi,

es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, was Du so alles im Teich findest und uns zeigen kannst. 1


----------



## Joachim (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

 faszinierend ... besonders das erst Bild, die Fransenkrone ... 

Kanst du mal nen Bild von deinem aktuellen Mikroskop machen?


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Servus Gabi

Geniale Fotos vom Mikrokosmos   
Vorallem das Stephanoceros fimbriatus (Fransenkrone) hat es mir angetan   

Wie schon früher angesprochen, ein Mikroskop muß her  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Servus Gabi

Hast schon lange nicht durchs Mikroskop geschaut  .

Was gibts neues von den Einzelligen und "Fortgeschrittenen".

Habe gerade diesen "älteren Thread" wieder aus der "Versenkung" geholt.

Könnte mir vorstellen, dieses interessante Thema den "Alten", wie auch den "Jungen" Teichianern, mit Deiner Hilfe näher zu bringen  .

Ps.: Ich weiß  , wollte auch in die Materie tiefer einsteigen, aber wie das Leben halt so spielt, läßt im Moment, die Zeit es nicht zu  .


----------



## danyvet (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Also, wenn Gabi da nix mehr macht, werd ich da mal weitermachen. Ich hoffe, ich kann sie würdig vertreten 

Hier hab ich mal eine Wassermilbe (sieht zumindest so aus)
hier ohne Mikroskop, aber mit der Cam gezoomt, in einem Wassertropfen auf dem Objektträger
 

und hier durchs Mikroskop, das Tierchen ist zu dick, um alles scharf zu bekommen, also hab ich einfach 3 Aufnahmen gemacht. Sowas wäre besser mit einem Stereomikroskop, aber das ist ziemlich teuer...


----------



## Buffo Buffo (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hey Dani

 
find ich prima! - 
für mikroskoplose Gesellen wie mich, 
die auch schon mit der Lesebrille in den Teich linsen müssen, damit sie was sehen!


----------



## Casybay (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Klasse Aufnahmen, Dany!


----------



## danyvet (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Danke! Danke! Ich werd ab sofort diesen Thread ab und zu mal wiederbeleben


----------



## Casybay (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hi Dany,
Deine Idee den Thread weiter zuführen ist klasse.
Hast Du mal Deinen Glibber mikroskopiert? Leben da irgentwelche Tierchen, Organismen von dem Glibber?
In Fadenalgen befinden sich immer soviele Kleinstlebewesen, incl.Wasserföhen aller Art, dass ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass auch der Glibber für irgent jemand (ausser Dir) einen Nutzen zieht.


----------



## danyvet (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Ja hab ich, aber da hab ich die Fotos schon in dem Algenthread hergezeigt. Aber du hast recht, ich sollte sie hier (nochmal) posten, passt ja auch gut rein. Aber heute nimmer, bin schon zu müde 
Außerdem kann ich ja nicht an einem Abend mein ganzes Pulver verschießen. Ich gebs euch in kleinen Dosen


----------



## Casybay (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

@Dany,
kleine Dosen, auch das noch, wird richtig spannend mit dem Glibber


----------



## Digicat (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Servus Dany

Danke fürs beleben dieses Threads 

Vielleicht findet Gabi ja wieder ansporn durch Dich  ..... könnte man ja fast ein "Mikro"-Lexikon einrichten, wenn das so weitergeht 

Wartet mal ab, wenn erst mein Teich fertig wird  .... Mikroskop steht schon bereit


----------



## danyvet (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Sodala, weiter gehts 

Ich hab heute mal meine "Schwebealgen" ansehen wollen, und was seh ich da?! Das sind gar keine Schwebealgen!!! Sie bewegen sich!
Nach langer Googlerei und Bücherdurchwurschtelei bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass es sich um Wappen-Rädertiere handeln muss (Brachionus spp.), übrigens anscheinend DAS Fischaufzuchtfutter. Es gibt im Internet sehr wenige Beiträge zu Brachionus, die meisten sind über die Anzucht von B. zur Fischaufzucht 

Ich hoffe, es stört niemanden, wenn ich hier die Fotos nicht nochmal zeig, sondern nur zu dem Thread verlinke, wo ich das schon gepostet hab. Aber ihr braucht nicht den ganzen Thread durchzuackern, ich hab direkt zu meinem Beitrag verlinkt 
[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/217/]Hier entlang[/URL]


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Servus Freunde

Hatte ja schon damals probiert, dieses "Tierchen" zu fotografieren .....

Heute ist es mir besser gelungen

 

Das Original ... "unbehandelt"
 

andere Perspektive
 

Um welches "Tierchen" handelt es sich ... es ist kaum einen Millimeter groß und schwimmt stoßweise, aber mit schneller Frequenz durchs Wasser ....


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Ich nochmal 

Hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen und ich habe das Mikroskop hervor gekramt 

Meine erste Mikroskopierstunde ....

   
Gleiches Viecherl wie oben

Da sind ja noch soviele kleinere Viecherl dahingewuselt, auf dem Objektträger 
Was sich in so einem kleinen Wassertropfen alles an Leben findet


----------



## Buffo Buffo (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hi Helmut
..und was ist das für ein Wusler?
guckt aus wie ein Muschelkrebs, aber die sind ja viel größer...


----------



## danyvet (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

hätt auch auf Muschelkrebs getippt (gibts schon ab einem halben Millimeter)


----------



## wp-3d (26. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hallo,

heute habe ich die schon sehr kleinen Japanischen Wasserflöhe (Moina macrocopa)
auf erkennbare Größe gebracht.

Als Größenvergleich befindet sich im unteren Bereich des dritten Bildes und der Videos 
ein von meiner Frau unfreiwillig gespendetes Haar. 


      


Video 1:  Anhang anzeigen Japanischer Wasserfloh Moina macrocopa 1~1.avi 

Video 2:  Anhang anzeigen Japanischer Wasserfloh Moina macrocopa~1.avi




.


----------



## Joachim (26. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hallo Werner,

tolle Aufnehmen hast du da gemacht  Womit bist du dem Getier denn auf den Pelz gerückt?


----------



## wp-3d (26. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hi Joachim,

mit so einem Ding:  http://foren.koi.de/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=1451

.


----------



## Elfriede (26. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hallo Werner,

sehr schön, deine japanischen Wasserflöhe, besonders die Videos haben es mir angetan. Ich habe leider noch nie einen Wasserfloh in meinem Teich gesichtet, auch nicht mit dem Mikroskop. Rädertierchen hingegen konnte ich schon öfters mit dem Mikroskop beobachten und auch in kleinen Videos festhalten. Leider weiß ich nicht, wie man sie hierher velinkt.

Wenn ich mir den Größenvergleich mit dem Haar Deiner Frau anschaue, dann denke ich, dass man Wasserflöhe auch mit dem bloßen Auge sehen müsste, ist meine Annahme  richtig? Hast Du auch Aufnahmen von anderen Mikroorganismen aus Deinem Teich, die Du hier einmal zeigen könntest?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (26. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Servus

Das Bresser Biolux AL ist für das "wenige" Geld schon net schlecht


----------



## danyvet (26. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Was?!!?!?! Das Teil kostet nur 80 Euro?!?!?!?!
Unglaublich.... mein Nikon hat damals 16.000 öS gekostet (knapp 1200 Euro)!
 gut, dass mein Papa das nicht liest, der hats damals bezahlt


----------



## Nikolai (27. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*



Ich habe so ein Spielzeug vom Discounter für 30 Euro, aber durchaus brauchbar.
Hier ein paar Bilder von meinem Posthornschneckennachwuchs.

       

Originalgröße der Babyschnecken ca. 2mm

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Limnos (27. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hi Gabi

Habe ich richtig gelesen, dass Du beim Fotografieren das Okular drauflässt und durchs Okular fotografierst? Das ist natürlich ziemlich schwierig. Normal ist, dass man das Objektiv der Kamera demontiert (nur bei SRL möglich) und beim Mikrokop das Okular wegnimmt. Das Mikroskop ist dann wie ein großer Tubus (ähnlich wie Zwischenringe oder Balgengerät) Das Objektiv des Mikroskops wird dann zum Kameraobjektiv. Das setzt allerdings eine ruhige Hand oder ein Verbindungsstück voraus, das dem Normtubus und dem Kamerabajonett  angepasst sein muss. Überlegenswert ist auch die Anschaffung einer digitalen Mikroskopkamera je nach Pixelzahl (1,3 - 9 Mega), bzw. gebraucht oder neu liegen die zwischen 40 und 500 €. Von Digitalmikroskopen würde ich abraten, die vergrößern nur digital und nicht optisch, was zu starken Verlusten an Deutlichkeit führt. Wenn man das Gesehene auf dem Bildschirm verfolgen kann ist das auch viel weniger ermüdend als dauernd über dem Tubus zu hängen, und die Aufnahme ist nur ein Mausklick.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## danyvet (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hallo Wolfgang,
ich mach das genauso wie Gabi, mit einer gewöhnlichen digitalen Kompaktkamera.
Bei der DSLR das Objektiv abnehmen.... hmmm.... da brauchst du aber tatsächlich eine ruhige Hand, dass du dir da nix auf den Sensor rammst 
Aber sicher, die Qualität würde dadurch sicher enorm gesteigert. Werd ich bei nächster Gelegenheit, sprich frühestens im Frühjahr, mal versuchen. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Limnos (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hi

Ich möchte mich hier mal mit einigen Bildern von Rädertierchen anhängen. Quelle: Mulm vom Aquarienfilter


----------



## Limnos (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hi

Eine weitere mehrzellige Tierart, die im Mulm zu finden war, sind die Bärentierchen oder Wasserbären.

siehe auch:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bärtierchen


----------



## danyvet (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hallo Wolfgang,

sehr nett, die Bärentierchen, die haben richtige Stummelfüßchen 
Am 2. Bild siehts so aus, als wäre das Bärentierchen selbst durchsichtig (schon tot?) und von irgendwelchen Eiern überlagert. Oder meinst du, sind das Eier von diesem Bärentierchen, noch in ihm drinnen??


----------



## Limnos (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hi Dany

Diese Eier hinterlässt das Bärentierchen in seiner Häutungshülle (Exuvie). Es bestand also die Möglichkeit, dass es selbst noch lebte und vielleicht sogar auf dem gleichen Objektträger war. Bärentierchen wären die idealen Astronauten. Sie können jahrelang tiefste und kurzzeitig auch hohe Temperaturen sowie Röntgen und radioaktive Strahlung ertragen. Um rauszukriegen, wie die das schaffen, hat man 2007 welche ins All geschickt.

@ Gabi:_Und zuletzt wieder ein unbekannter Wurm._ Seite 3
Ich denke eher dass es eine Schnakenlarve (Gattung: Tipulia) war

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## danyvet (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Wow, tolle Tierchen, diese Bärentierchen. Unglaublich. Und der Mensch bezeichnet sich als Krone der Schöpfung. Lächerlich...


----------



## gabi (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hi Wolfgang,

danke für deinen Hinweis auf eine Schnakenlarve. Bin mittlerweile auch selber drauf gekommen und hab nur vergessen, diese Erkenntnis hier weiterzugeben.

@ Dany,
Bärentierchen sind weitestgehend durchsichtig. Zu den Eiern kann ich aber leider nichts sagen.
Hatte selber bisher nur einmal das Vergnügen eines durch eine Wasserprobe kriechen zu sehen.

LG
Gabi


----------



## Nikolai (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hallo,

nachdem das Eis weggetaut ist, habe ich im Sumpf von meinem Mörtelkübel gekechert, und da rührt sich einiges.
Man gut das die Viehcher so klein sind, sonst müßte man direkt Angst vor ihnen bekommen.
Hier eine Zuckmückenlarve.

       

Einen Wasserfloh bzw. Ruderfußkrebs hatte ich auch im Eimer. Der will sich aber nicht fangen lassen.Vielleicht wird es ja noch was.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Limnos (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hi

Das Gebilde mit dem Hakenkranz in der linken Bildhälfte von Bild drei ist aber keine Zuckmückenlarve. Wahrscheinlich ist es ein Gyrodactylus oder Gyrodactylus (ist nicht dasselbe). Der befällt Haut oder Kiemen von Fischen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Joachim (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hallo,

@ Wolfgang


> Wahrscheinlich ist es ein *Gyrodactylus* oder *Gyrodactylus* (ist nicht dasselbe).



"Gyrodactylus" ist nicht gleich "Gyrodactylus" - öhm, wie jetzt? Kannst da das mal nem Leien in dem Bereich wie ich einer bin näher erklären...


----------



## Dawn (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

@ Joachim: ich denke, er meinte Daktylogyros und Gyrodaktylus


----------



## Dodi (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Nabend!

Irene hat recht - das wird es wohl sein, was Wolfgang meint! 

Aber das Bild drei zeigt keine dieser Schädlinge, weder Gyrodactylos noch Dactylogyros - es ist das Schwanzende der Zuckmückenlarve, nur etwas größer und unscharf - vgl. mal genau mit Bild zwei.


----------



## Limnos (15. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hi

@ Joachim: War eine Schreibfehler. Die Tiere sind sich aber ähnlich nur hat der eine zwei, der andere vier Mundlappen
@ Dodi. Du hast recht, jetzt sehe ich es auch. Hätte mir schon auffallen müssen, dass das mit dem beiden "Gyros"tieren größenmäßig im Vergleich zur Zuckmücke nicht hinkam.

Nix für ungut
Wolfgang


----------



## Nikolai (15. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hallo,
nun habt ihr es ja schon selbst herausgefunden. Auf allen Bildern ist das selbe Tier abgebildet. Mein USB-Mikroskop liefert Vergrößerungen von 10, 60 und 200fach. Die Tiefenschärfe läßt speziell bei 200fach zu Wünschen übrig. Andererseits wollte ich das Tier nicht platt machen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Limnos (16. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hi Nikolai

Hat Dein Mikroskop eine Blende? Die Tiefenschärfe erhöht sich, wenn man abblendet. Wenn das Objekt sich nicht bewegt, ist es ja egal, ob man dann eine lange Belichtungszeit braucht. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Nikolai (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Hallo Wolfgang,

mein USB-Mikroskop ist ein Billigprodukt vom Discounter (30,- Euro) und für höhere Ansprüche ungenügend. Außer dem Vergrößerungsfaktor 10, 60, 200 habe ich nur noch die Wahlmöglichkeit der Beleuchtung von Oben, von Unten, Oben und Unten, oder gar nicht. Natürlich noch ein Rädchen für die Scharfeinstellung. Das wars.
Die Ausleuchtung wird per Software korrigiert, und das nicht immer zu meiner Zufriedenheit. Die 10 und 60fache Vergrößerung liefert mitunter aber brauchbare Bilder. Mit der 200fachen Vergrößerung sind die Bilder eher Matt und der Tiefenschärfebereich ist extrem gering.
Trotzdem macht es spaß damit zu arbeiten (spielen) weil es so bequem ist. Die Bilder werden nahezu in Echtzeit am PC-Monitor angezeigt und mit einem Mausklick kann ich auch schnell ein Foto machen. Eine nette Spielerei halt.
Aber ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, da mußte man für selbst solche primitive Geräte zig Tausend DM hinlegen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## sonnenblume22 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Der Teich durchs Mikroskop*

Schön, aber zugleich doch irgendwie eckelig.


----------

